# Anyone else not get their $1 incentive this week?



## SeahawkTim (Apr 29, 2014)

Looking through my pay statement this week, I noticed that the $1 per trip incentive was not paid out this time. That's $53 I was expecting to have, that I'm apparently not getting.

Anyone else notice their incentives not being paid this week or was this just an oversight on my statement?


----------



## The LAwnmower (May 1, 2014)

Same thing with me? Did they stop it?


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

I didn't get it either and I competed 98 trips. Could really use the dough.


----------



## SeahawkTim (Apr 29, 2014)

I e-mailed Uber about it and this was the response:

_"Thanks for writing in. We are aware that the $1/trip incentive miscellaneous payment is not included in this week's payment statement however they have already been generated for next week. That means you will see two week's worth of the $1trip incentive in your miscellaneous payments next week. We apologize for the delay and thank you for your patience."_

Wouldn't be surprised if they were trying to do away with the bonus early and got their hand caught in the cookie jar.


----------



## kenny (May 11, 2014)

seems like to be a west coast incentive program. We don't have that here in Boston


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

kenny said:


> seems like to be a west coast incentive program. We don't have that here in Boston


I think it has something to be with our rates being insanely low out here.


----------



## kenny (May 11, 2014)

I have picked up uber black drivers from SF and they told me they are making a killing over there, I guess not so much for uberx.


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

kenny said:


> I have picked up uber black drivers from SF and they told me they are making a killing over there, I guess not so much for uberx.


SF is much higher than LA


----------



## SoCal_Uber (May 2, 2014)

Have no idea why LA is so low, factoring in the cost of living, gas, etc. 
Maybe the x-large numbers of drivers?


----------



## kenny (May 11, 2014)

most people think the fares are low because everywhere you have to go is a very long distance. here in boston it's higher but most people fares go on only about 1 to 2 miles. if you are getting a 5 miles fare that's a good fare already.


----------



## SoCal_Uber (May 2, 2014)

kenny said:


> most people think the fares are low because everywhere you have to go is a very long distance. here in boston it's higher but most people fares go on only about 1 to 2 miles. if you are getting a 5 miles fare that's a good fare already.


Yeah but thanks to the lowered base fare here in LA, people are using UberX as a bus substitute.
I traveled 1.8 miles and 12 minutes to P/U a drunk guy in Westwood going 6 blocks = $4.00 fare.
I can only surmise that filling up the car with 4 drunkards will then be cheaper than the Bus.

Now I look hard at the eta/distance of the pinger.......anything further than 1.5 miles or longer than 10 min ETA I won't accept. I'm going to try a max of 1 mile/8 min ETA next week.


----------



## Nautilis (Apr 16, 2014)

> Have no idea why LA is so low, factoring in the cost of living, gas, etc.


What are LA taxi fares like?

In addition to what Kenny said, I think Uber sets their prices based on the local taxi fares. Here's how they compare

Boston Taxi Pricing:
First 1/7 Mile: $2.60. Each 1/7 Mile thereafter .40. ($5.00 first mile/ $2.80 each additional mile)
$28.00 Per Hour Idling/Waiting (roughly 47 cents per minute)

Boston UberX Pricing:
$2.25 base + $1.45 mile ($5.00 minimum fare) ($3.70 first mile / $1.45 each additional mile)
$16.80 per hour under 11 MPH (28 cents per minute)

These low prices are what drives (no pun intended) all of the taxer riders over to UberX

EDIT: corrected my poor math skills


----------



## Wawee9 (May 3, 2014)

SeahawkTim said:


> I e-mailed Uber about it and this was the response:
> 
> _"Thanks for writing in. We are aware that the $1/trip incentive miscellaneous payment is not included in this week's payment statement however they have already been generated for next week. That means you will see two week's worth of the $1trip incentive in your miscellaneous payments next week. We apologize for the delay and thank you for your patience."_
> 
> Wouldn't be surprised if they were trying to do away with the bonus early and got their hand caught in the cookie jar.


I haven't been receiving mine either!!!


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

Just received my statement. I'm getting two weeks worth of trip incentive payments included in my pay this week.


----------



## Wawee9 (May 3, 2014)

UberComic said:


> Just received my statement. I'm getting two weeks worth of trip incentive payments included in my pay this week.


I'm confused, do all UberX drivers receive the $1? When I asked Uber, they said they keep it.


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

The $1 safety fee all goes to Uber.


----------



## Wawee9 (May 3, 2014)

Jeeves said:


> The $1 safety fee all goes to Uber.


Thanks, then what is the $1 incentive?


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

I think its maybe specific to the LA market. But maybe someone else will chime in on that?


----------



## SeahawkTim (Apr 29, 2014)

Yeah, it was Uber's way of softening the blow when they went back to the 20% commission last month.


----------



## Wawee9 (May 3, 2014)

SeahawkTim said:


> Yeah, it was Uber's way of softening the blow when they went back to the 20% commission last month.


But does every UberX driver qualify, because I've never received it.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Every city is different. Here Black cars get a "Weekend Wheels" incentive for doing 20 jobs between 530pm Friday and midnight Sunday. The $250 is a big enough carrot for me to double shift the car with casual drivers along with myself. I have a few regulars that underwrites the shift for the drivers and pay them the incentive on a pro-rata basis. With the recent rate increases and growth of UBERX here that target is getting harder to hit. 

That's not relevant for UBER X They get other incentives here in Sydney.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

SeahawkTim said:


> Looking through my pay statement this week, I noticed that the $1 per trip incentive was not paid out this time. That's $53 I was expecting to have, that I'm apparently not getting.
> 
> Anyone else notice their incentives not being paid this week or was this just an oversight on my statement?


I am new, but I see it as NOW a flow through to Uber on my statement. $1 in and $1 out


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

What a coincidence! This post is going to be on topic in about 10 hrs.
Starting from 4Am Sept 1, Uber drivers don't get $1 Safe Rides Fee. Uber gets to keep it.

http://www.geekwire.com/2014/uber-adds-1-safe-rides-fee-passengers/


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> What a coincidence! This post is going to be on topic in about 10 hrs.
> Starting from 4Am Sept 1, Uber drivers don't get $1 Safe Rides Fee. Uber gets to keep it.
> 
> http://www.geekwire.com/2014/uber-adds-1-safe-rides-fee-passengers/


Look at that! As a newbee, I got it right. NOW can we drivers have a tip option on the rider app??....or are we doomed to perpetual "anal friction"


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> What a coincidence! This post is going to be on topic in about 10 hrs.
> Starting from 4Am Sept 1, Uber drivers don't get $1 Safe Rides Fee. Uber gets to keep it.
> 
> http://www.geekwire.com/2014/uber-adds-1-safe-rides-fee-passengers/


Cool....$10 weekly data fee, rate cuts, driver saturation, craigslist hype, NOW $1 "fee" flows to Uber. Think about that for a moment....$1 fee on every trip...even at the minimum fare...frigging brilliant. Cant wait to see this forum next week. The $10 dollar data fee is peanuts compared to this


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> Cool....$10 weekly data fee, rate cuts, driver saturation, craigslist hype, NOW $1 "fee" flows to Uber. Think about that for a moment....$1 fee on every trip...even at the minimum fare...frigging brilliant. Cant wait to see this forum next week. The $10 dollar data fee is peanuts compared to this


My thoughts exactly! This forum is gonna be full of pissed off drivers!


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> My thoughts exactly! This forum is gonna be full of pissed off drivers!


I am an upbeat person by nature and am a retired hotel exec (used to the shit that we all take in the service industry)...but after only 2 weeks, the light that approaches is NOT the end of the tunnel. $1 pure incremental profit PER RIDE for Uber has the wall steet guys tugging one another. Talk about "doing the math"!!!!


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> My thoughts exactly! This forum is gonna be full of pissed off drivers!


Chi1, my new friend...at least when this hits home, nobody will care about the $10 @ week data fee. For me it is of no consequence because I have only completed 6 rides in my first 2 weeks. BUT, for you pros who may do 100+ rides per week..."daddy Uber" is going to take LARGE money from your mouth


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> It's always is surprising to me how many otherwise accomplished folks had bought the UberHype hook, line and sinker. But after they actually sign on to drive, their eyes open really fast. And things were generally good money wise till the latest cuts. All the other Uber negatives were always there, but it's easy to drink the Kool-Aid when you are bringing in the dough.
> Now imagine the world of hurt the average under informed new driver is in for after today.


imagine the poor bastards that may have leased a vehicle from Santander (a real Uber partner) based upon the "shit-by-the-ton" baseless earnings expectations ala craigslist. is there an AG anywhere?


----------



## Mimzy (Jun 10, 2014)

San Diego never got a $1 incentive when they cut our pay 20%. Heck, they didn't even email us about it - just the riders on how cheap the rides were getting.


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

SD--right. I just finished week 5 and the $1 fee has been flowing to Uber on every one of my pay statements.

Worcester Sauce--you should let us know where you are--update profile maybe. Look at all the posts here--you are the only one not revealing your location. Thanks,


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Mimzy said:


> San Diego never got a $1 incentive when they cut our pay 20%. Heck, they didn't even email us about it - just the riders on how cheap the rides were getting.





Bill Feit said:


> SD--right. I just finished week 5 and the $1 fee has been flowing to Uber on every one of my pay statements.
> 
> Worcester Sauce--you should let us know where you are--update profile maybe. Look at all the posts here--you are the only one not revealing your location. Thanks,


Oh Wow! That's totally bogus! Uber announced that SR Fee would be passed to the drivers till Sept 1st. Didn't San Diego drivers raise hell with Uber?


http://www.geekwire.com/2014/uber-adds-1-safe-rides-fee-passengers/


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

As someone said earlier--every city is different. While not getting rider feel we also were not being charged the $10 phone fee (at least for a while). Chicago--did you just get an update to the software that included elimination of dashboard? We did here and no announcement, email or anything! Support says trying to eliminate confusion on why 7 day totals did not match driver paycheck! Right!

So now can't get 1, 7 or 365 totals--defaults to a new TRIP screen showing time, miles and completed. I would think we at least all see same software, but do we?


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Bill Feit said:


> SD--right. I just finished week 5 and the $1 fee has been flowing to Uber on every one of my pay statements.
> 
> Worcester Sauce--you should let us know where you are--update profile maybe. Look at all the posts here--you are the only one not revealing your location. Thanks,


I am in Worcester Massachusetts (Worcester sauce...get it?).


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

I got it but could be were you were born, could be in UK, why not use the location in the profile to take away guessing? I am from Michigan so maybe I will change mine to Go Blue!!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*I feel that ALL forum members should update their profile to include their location.*

We all know that factors such as rates, size and maturity of the market, regulatory environment etc vary widely. Including your location helps the readers better understand the perspective of your posts. I think "what's your location, market etc" is prolly the most frequently asked question on this forum.
Thanks for your consideration!


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

Well said Chi!! Go Bears!!


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Bill Feit said:


> I got it but could be were you were born, could be in UK, why not use the location in the profile to take away guessing? I am from Michigan so maybe I will change mine to Go Blue!!


profile has been updated


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

Chi--except against Lions!!


----------

